# Asda TV



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Asda are selling a 12v LCD HD TV 15 inch with freeview and DVD player for £100 (about 15 inch can't remember exactly!)

It's made by Luxor. Any one got one? Good or bad?

Not sure if to go down the 12v route or just buy a normal one and watch it only on hookup :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

max0603 said:


> Asda are selling a 12v LCD HD TV 15 inch with freeview and DVD player for £100 (about 15 inch can't remember exactly!)
> 
> It's made by Luxor. Any one got one? Good or bad?
> 
> Not sure if to go down the 12v route or just buy a normal one and watch it only on hookup :roll:


Is this a proper 12v with a cigarette adapter?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Luxor brand TVs are made by Vestel in Turkey. They are a company with a good reputation for reliability and in the past have produced TVs for Sony, JVC, Sharp, Samsung, Hitachi and Toshiba.
They still produce JVC TVs and some of the lower ranges of Toshiba.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Jezport said:


> max0603 said:
> 
> 
> > Asda are selling a 12v LCD HD TV 15 inch with freeview and DVD player for £100 (about 15 inch can't remember exactly!)
> ...


If it has a 12V input then it will work ok.
Gerry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Many of these little tellys are transformed down to 12 volts. See if there is a demo one and if it is connected via a transformer. If it is read the info on the transformer, it may want a 12 volt dc supply many do. Most which do can easily be connected to your 12 volt supply. Make sure you get the polarity right, a mistake will do damage. I have been connecting tellys this way for years.

There are two problems that I have come across. Sometimes the van wiring is too light this can cause voltage drop and the telly can just stop working. A couple of wires direct from the leisure battery can cure that. Also some tellys are more voltage sensitive than others and will not work when voltage drops even a little, others are fine within a reasonable voltage range. I believe you can buy a regulator to keep the voltage right, Alan.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jezport said:


> max0603 said:
> 
> 
> > Asda are selling a 12v LCD HD TV 15 inch with freeview and DVD player for £100 (about 15 inch can't remember exactly!)
> ...


Don't think it has the cigarette adaptor, I only noticed it was 12v when i turned it around to look at what connections it took.

I'm going to take a proper look look today.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It is online at Asda Direct http://direct.asda.com/Luxor-16"-LCD-TV/000593745,default,pd.html

Spec doesn't say anything about 12v though.

Colin


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

camallison said:


> It is online at Asda Direct http://direct.asda.com/Luxor-16"-LCD-TV/000593745,default,pd.html
> 
> Spec doesn't say anything about 12v though.
> 
> Colin


It's not on the website, I've checked. Thought it might be cheaper!


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

No 12v left  so went for a normal one. Good buy though, 16'' LCD HD TV with freeview and DVD for £100


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.richersounds.com/product/lcd-tv/visual-innovations/vi1500dvd/visu-innov-vi1500dvd

We just got one of these and the picture looks good, although it has a gloss screen. 12v with mains adapter but no lead . Advertised for use in motorhomes. Also has a usb port that you can use to record freeview.
And a five year guarantee for an extra tenner..


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I can also recommend the Richer Sounds tv. I am running it off a regulated 12v supply. I also have it connected to a hard disc drive for recording and playback.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Indeed stuffed2 and Rowley , I can third this , as I have one to and am a very happy camper. I just use the 12v lead from my power station 

Gary


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

the £100 does not have a DVD according to the specs list


----------

